# More Bench Planing Jigs



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

Beyond shooting boards, there are many aids to planing, such as various types of stops, and various was to hold work while planing.



















*Edge jointing with a hand plane gives a pristine edge and a perfect 90°. Any kind of spacer will work, here I just used a few pieces of wood scrap. Most important is the plane is 90° to the edge and the board is firmly secured between dogs. Stop when you get one continuous shaving.*










*Another way to address an edge is using side dogs.*










*One of my favorite uses of a bench slave is planing dovetails drawers.*










*There are many more jigs than these. For those interested check out Mike Pekovitch and Tim Rousseau at Finewoodworking.com.*


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I know now why your projects turn out so beautiful and with such precise joinery!
😃
There are quite a few occasions where I end up pulling the plane towards me rather than pushing it. This is the Japanese method of hand planing and sawing on the pull stroke. Pulling a thin bladed saw straightens out the blade and put it under tension, it seems to be more accurate. Pulling on a plane also has a completely different feel than pushing it, more controllable. 
For this method to work with stops, they would be reversed of course, but the piece may still want to lift off the bench. Additional hold downs would be required at the far end, but no matter where you locate them, they'd be in the way. I only own one Japanese style wood bodied plane, but I would like to get a few more.


----------

